# Building my first layout



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok have space to build a layout, finally, i have some woodworking skills but want to make sure I do things the proper way for the bench, And I am not entirely sure where to begin I have some knowledge and information already but want to make sure I do this all proper, I do have pictures of the space where I can put the layout and if those would help generate ideas and suggestions and comments I can post those later tonight when I get home.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> Ok have space to build a layout...I am not entirely sure where to begin...


Pictures might help, but measurements are far more useful.

Google images helped me. Find pictures of layouts that appeal to you, print them, then work on incorporating the parts you want/can fit. Then let someone tell you it's all wrong, and they draw you one they like better.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok heres the rooms/spaces I have to pick from, option 

First option is the lower level "formal" dining room, thats my (kind of) office




Second option is just a small (approximatly) 10' by 5' space



Third option is the entire bedroom (remove the bed) which is 15' by 15' approximately...



fourth and final option would be to combine options three and four...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My vote is the 15x15 room. You could do a great around the walls layout, even a multi level if you plan it right.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm with Scott, the 15x15 is pretty good, even better if its got the tick of approval from the missus!

Although... are you going/planning to have more kids? you dont want to have to rip it out in a couple of years because she wants the kids in the "big" room :laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

there are two big rooms that are same size, the one that would be used is just the spare hehe

as for the head of house, they were the one who suggested the 15' by 15' be used...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you can grab both the small room and the large BR, that's the way to go. The small room can be a hidden staging yard and have a connection through the wall, very cool.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

and do it in z scale so you can do a 1:1 scale of britain :lol:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

wow...Z is really tiny...but yes I have been given the option of just the room or room plus the smaller space in the master (yes the sig other suggested that after I brought up the idea of building a small 4x8), so yea, now to try and plan it out!!!

options two and three are both up stairs and the first is down stairs, and I think im going to opt for the up stairs... going to talk it over more with sig other before starting any thing.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok talked it over, and I think were going with option four, the two up stairs spots. also I think the sig other wants to have it dual layered one level for storage and the other for running trains.  so were going to start gathering wood and supplies, so with that in mind any suggestions as to what we will need for building a good sturdy bench and all that?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

If you're going to build it in a modular fashion, use straight wood! It'll help a bunch when it comes to adding legs, and if you need to move it.

If its mounting to the walls, go great guns, do whatever 
although, a little planning for future moves might come in handy down the track. keep in mind good places you could cut the layout if you ever needed too. something that would be manageable to get thru doorways / fit in trucks trailers nicely. something like 6ft length, then do a double crossbeam (whatever its called), so if you need to remove it, each crossbeam becomes an endpiece to a "module".

AND!
Take lots of pics


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, I was going to plan in the modular bit from the start, and I was going to do more of a walk around, full DCC, with the intent of having full computer automation with intermixed manual opperation, meaning the trains that are NOT being driven by me or other friends would be fully automated and when ever we take over a train it goes to manual control and swaps the previous train to auto control.

but thats planned for later, I just want to start the bench its self...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

You have beautiful hardwood floors. I'd go to a carpet store and ask for scraps, wrap the scraps on the bottom of the legs like a big U. Leg in the middle of the U. Staple/screw/glue the scraps to protect your floor.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

New Berlin RR said:


> Ok, I was going to plan in the modular bit from the start, and I was going to do more of a walk around, full DCC, with the intent of having full computer automation with intermixed manual opperation, meaning the trains that are NOT being driven by me or other friends would be fully automated and when ever we take over a train it goes to manual control and swaps the previous train to auto control.
> 
> but thats planned for later, I just want to start the bench its self...


I am not sure on this but,, I do not think there is a thing called auto control.
as far as i have been told you need a cab for each train you run.
two trains, two cabs. ETC.

sean will tell you better.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

JackC said:


> You have beautiful hardwood floors. I'd go to a carpet store and ask for scraps, wrap the scraps on the bottom of the legs like a big U. Leg in the middle of the U. Staple/screw/glue the scraps to protect your floor.


that is a very good idea jack.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Jack, thanks for the idea, I will be doing that as I don't want to damage the hard wood floors, also I plan to try and make the table(s) out of good quality wood, also may add a custom touch to it.

Wingnut, That may be true but I also am planing to have DCC from the start with DC if possible, if not I will be using DCC from the start, so as for controlling multiple trains, im not too worried about that, I will install one primary cab (with isolated programing track) and the rest of the layout will consist of walk around type units (hand helds) with the loco net interfaces spread around the layout for use. The main thing I want to do with the trains is have them computer controlled so I can have a map of the layout on the screen and see where each engine is located at any time.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

UPDATE: me and the significant other are starting construction on the train room, yay!!! then once its clean offf to Lowes we go for supplies!!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> ...we're going to start gathering wood and supplies, so with that in mind any suggestions as to what we will need for building a good sturdy bench and all that?





New Berlin RR said:


> UPDATE...off to Lowes we go for supplies!!


If the budget allows, use plywood ripped to size vs. dimensioned lumber. It should be comparable price wise, it's as straight as you make it, and quite strong.

How are you constructing your bench work? box, L girder, flat top? all of the above?

One section of my bench is actually 2x4 covered in drywall - it's a free standing peninsula in front of a door - so I built it heavy and closed on the back and sides to dissuade my dogs from cutting under the table. Big dogs in a hurry tend to...jar...things.

good fun, the building part.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

the legs will be 2x4s with wheels to allow us to wheel it around, frame is a mix of 2x4 and 1xs for get exactly what...as for the top deck not sure what it is


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok got a couple books, one on painting and one on basic bench work for beginners, so I plan to go and get a few other books on DCC and other related things to the bench, and then me and the sig other will start reading and planning how things will slowly come together....assumeing I don't decide to suddenly procrastinate....


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> ...assuming I don't decide to suddenly procrastinate...


You can do that tomorrow.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok more updates, we haven't started on the bench work (yet) but we are slowly organizing the room and getting shelves made/put up to display the trains on, and slowly making the room the way we want, and suprisingly the house is actually gentting cleanner as well as a result!!! guess I should do this thing more often....


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well work on the layout has started, the room is a mess but were slowly starting...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

NBR

Very impressed with your very creative thinking,
planning and also what you have collected. :appl:

That appears to be a very nice room for your
layout with fantastic hardwood floors. 

Once you have planned your layout I do hope you
will divide it up into small modules that you can
build in a 'rough' area and spare the house of
the sawdust and other messes that result from
wood construction.  I designed my roomsize
layout and did just that. I built modules in
my carport. Carried them into the layout room.
and bolted on the legs. As each module was
finished it was bolted to it's mate until the
layout table was complete. 

Would also suggest adjustable 'feet' so you
can level the top when done.

As GE once suggested, progress is your most
important product. 

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

and some thing on the feet to protect the floor, some one suggested old rug.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

New Berlin RR said:


> well work on the layout has started, the room is a mess


:laugh: You have a little bit of everything in the room. 
Trains
buildings
books
might be a radio?
wood
toys
collectable hess car.
clothes
what looks like a bottle of mouthwash?
even toilet paper! :appl:

What? 
No kitchen sink? 

Empty the room, then get to work!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well that was just stuff that was there, we quickly got the wood and all that into there last night (when pic was taken) as we were tired, however its slowly getting emptied of all non train things, and the adjustible feet are actually being replaced with wheels so we can roll it around and not damage the floors which will have locking brakes too, as for the sawdust thats no issue for us, we will vac it up and our air system will remove the particals LOL!!!


I do want to try and make it sectional so its easy to move so were going to redesign it a bit to account for that I think...as for the toilet paper and things like that it used to be a storage room for what ever needed to be stored...so were still finding bits and pieces and clearing things out...toys too...well except for the HESS car and my "toys" hehe 

oh and the pic was taken just before we started cleanning the room of all non train related things just so everyone knows


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> ...the pic was taken just before *we* started cleaning...


wait, your bride knows you took that picture, and let you take that picture anyway? 

Keep her.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> wait, your bride knows you took that picture, and let you take that picture anyway?
> 
> Keep her.


yea, they knew as it was done while they were directly behind me as I took it...

yup already done, heck the golden we have loves to chill as we work, and well ride in the car....don't leave the door open unless you want our dog to ride in your car  we got work started now, still a mess in there, not as bad and we did organize some (well my organized chaos won out again...) but ehh we got two of the 8 legs made (making two tables)so we just need to make the other two for the first then start secureing the deck braceing and frame the 2x's and should have the deck done.


we decided to call the table at 31" plus the table deck is 1" extra so really its totaling 32" tall as we wanted to set it up so you could either stand or sit and for any kids friends bring over to watch the trains too...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok made some more progress yay! got all 4 legs done, will be posting pictures here later once I get home  so tonight is draw and design the frame for the deck, we have the wheels attached also, then we will once the frame is built make the braces, which Im thinking the carrage bolts with washers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> well work on the layout has started, the room is a mess but were slowly starting...


Love that pic! From humble beginning rises great things! Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Well here are a few more and some of some goodies that arrived during last nights construction phase




















The pagckage that arrived during our build session 

























Enjoy and can't wait to post more progress, first goal is to get it built then second will be to get trains running!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe Henery Ford stated there is only one thing better then progress, and that is more progress, well like a true Ford man we made a ton of progress, almost done with phase 1 of our project...










currently the table deck is just resting on the frame, so we will be trying to figure out the best way to secure the deck to frame, but before we do that we will be installing the additional braceing for it (part of the reason the legs have the doubled up bits where the wheels are) then I want to find at least 4 more brackets (if possible) to do two more cross braces/joints (i think) to help support the table deck its self.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok now the table is more or less together we now have the room cleaned up a bit so we can finish the table up then start working on the scenery! YAY!  excited to get some trains running again


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are those locking castors on the bottom of the legs? You want to make sure the table doesn't roll around while your leaning over the edge, running your trains.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:

Better then the last picture. 

Have you thought about using foam board before you lay down stuff?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Are those locking castors on the bottom of the legs? You want to make sure the table doesn't roll around while your leaning over the edge, running your trains.
> 
> TJ


yea I forget which post I stated it in but they are locking friction brakes, I plan to put other brakes in place to be safe, as for foam were going to build this proper so whats needed will be gathered


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

update, set up the old track that I had just so I could get my train fix!!!! the Soughton hall got to do the Inaugural run on the rails pulling 6 coaches, so once the layout its self gets under way the Soughton will also be helping with the layout its self  can't wait its exciting to see it slowly coming together  and we have yet to plan the tunnel and second side/end of it....


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok did a tiny bit of work on the layout, not much, starting to design the way I want the track and all that to be, but a sad event happened, the Soughton hall fell to the floor  she survived which Im happy about but one small piece on teh driver side of the cab broke  and lost, so i am a bit bummed about it, but I may try some modding of her to clean it up some, not sure what I want to do...


on a happy note I found another similar engine called the King Henry (I think) so im just waiting for its arrival...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok more progress, we started laying the track to plan out the layout, so were going to get the outer most bit laid then once thats done we plan to start the inner sections.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

more progress today, we got one loop set up and working, still working out the kinks and bugs, but were working to try and put the first building in now...pics coming soon of our work!


----------

